# انا عايز اعرف كيفية تحويل الصور 3d



## ahmxxxx (15 يونيو 2012)

اولا عايز اعرف ازاى احول احى جزى من الصورة دى 

بحيث تتعمل على ماكنة cnc 

aqarcity.org/up092/images/jdv1275243949t.jpg


----------



## ksmksam (15 يونيو 2012)

لايمكن تحويل الصور الى 3d ولاكن بامكانك استخدام برامج متطوره مثل الارت كام لمساعدتك برسمها وسترى انهى سهله جدا ولكن بعد التجريب
واذا لديك رسمه محدده ضعها في الصفحه ستجد من يساعدك


----------



## ksmksam (15 يونيو 2012)

بالله من وين جبت الصوره


----------



## ahmxxxx (15 يونيو 2012)

الصورة دى من عندنا فى دمياط


----------



## ahmxxxx (15 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحت ممكن تشرحلى طريقة عمل هذة الصورة


----------



## ksmksam (16 يونيو 2012)

هذي الصوره منعمل 3dmax وانا مالي خبره فيه


----------



## زهدي زهدي (17 يونيو 2012)

هذا الذي ابحث عنه


----------



## hamada.. (18 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

يا اخوان في متل هذا التصميم يغلب عله الحفر اليدوي وخاصة اليدين لانو لا يمكن فحرها بثلاث محاور اما الظهر الخلفي فهذا ممكن تصميمه بالارت كام وحفره بالماكينة وان شاء الله بس انتهي من التصميم الي معي راح اعمل تصميم كنبة ممكن حفرها بالماكينة


----------

